# EVERYONE DOING SECRET SANTA READ!



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 27, 2011)

I want everyone doing Secret Santa to read this and reply with at least a yes or something! 

I get the feeling a few people aren't happy with there SS and If they aren't I need to get it sorted. 

So is everyone happy?
Please tell me if i'm just being paranoid! Because i'm sat here worrying that a few of you have fallen out with me over the SS that you got!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hm????


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 27, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> Hm????



If you start I swear my thugs will come get you! 
Same goes for all you other trouble makers... That includes you AnthonyC and Jacqui!!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

PAHa......you asked if i was happy i replied 'Hm' what does that meen...?
Yes or no? ....Huh? 
I should be the one sending thugs you swapping me around like that


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 27, 2011)

Trouble makers.... Jacqui & I?  

Actually I am quite happy with who I have... Sorry I forgot to reply to your PM yesterday.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 27, 2011)

How could we be happy or upset about our SS when we don't know who they are?


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 27, 2011)

dmmj said:


> How could we be happy or upset about our SS when we don't know who they are?



Good point!

Although a few people *cough*Anthony*cough* have guessed already who they got!

I just meant shipping wise and stuff though. If your not happy posting to wherever than i can do a swap or something!
I've had to do a bit of a swap with Tyler and stuff.

Just making sure everyone is ok because I got a few vibes off people!  

No worries Anthony, you can ignore the change of plan pm I sorted it


----------



## dmmj (Oct 27, 2011)

well I like mine so far, this person gave a nice list of likes and dislikes, I feel bad since my list was very small.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > How could we be happy or upset about our SS when we don't know who they are?
> ...



Anthony...Bad boy! .......
I got forced to swap  
I just could not control her!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 27, 2011)

"Although a few people *cough*Anthony*cough* have guessed already who they got"-- 
Wait a second, am I missing something here. I got a PM yesterday telling me which member I have... didn't I? Okay now I'm really confused.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

''Okay now I'm really confused.  ''

That would not be hard?


----------



## cherylim (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm happy.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

cherylim said:


> I'm happy.



lol!  
You the only one...
Im joking...!


----------



## jackrat (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm happy.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm happy with mine.
I also feel bad because I don't feel I was detailed with the likes and dislikes like others were. Woops.
But if you need to trade mine because someone else needs a trade just PM me. I don't mind who we get either way!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 27, 2011)

It sounds like none of us were too detailed.  I will just let whoever has me know, I will be happy with any live tortoise you send me. 

As for my SS, I love who I got.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 27, 2011)

what about a box full of red ear sliders?


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

dmmj said:


> what about a box full of red ear sliders?



You can send them me instead!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 27, 2011)

dmmj said:


> what about a box full of red ear sliders?



Sure! Can you make them all females? I separate them by sex, because I don't want to breed them. I have a large spa/hottub that is buried into the ground. I currently only have three females in there, so there is a little room left. 

However, I did say tortoises.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 27, 2011)

It was a joke 



AnthonyC said:


> "Although a few people *cough*Anthony*cough* have guessed already who they got"--
> Wait a second, am I missing something here. I got a PM yesterday telling me which member I have... didn't I? Okay now I'm really confused.



i'll be happy with my new little tortoise too  
Or a chameleon, I've always wanted a chameleon.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 27, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> Or a chameleon, I've always wanted a chameleon.



Oh me, too! I just don't think I am up to their specialized needs.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

They are hard to care for...i heard that too...


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 27, 2011)

I am happy with who I have also, but if you need me to swap out, I can, just PM me. I don't mind shipping over the pond either!

Since I have seen a few people mention that they weren't detailed why don't we start another thread and we can add info on there: Like hobbies, favorite junk food, favorite magazine, fast food, things they collect! Then no one has to reveal who they are, the peekers can peek!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 27, 2011)

"Since I have seen a few people mention that they weren't detailed why don't we start another thread and we can add info on there:... fast food."

Haha...Mary Anne, since it appears you have listed fast foods as one of your interests, expect a soggy-moldy Happy Meal to arrive at your door sometime in December!--NO TOY--I KEEP THAT!


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 27, 2011)

Gift cards silly!!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 27, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Gift cards silly!!!!



Oooo Ooooo I just remembered on of my dislikes...gift cards!


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 27, 2011)

Hmmmmmm I need to trade out my SS person now.........


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 27, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Hmmmmmm I need to trade out my SS person now.........



!


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 27, 2011)

**changes signature.... again**


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry. I take things so literally some times.  *See last post on Pretend Chat for a more examples.



Torty Mom said:


> Gift cards silly!!!!


----------



## Missy (Oct 27, 2011)

Happy with mine and thanks for letting me in late.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 27, 2011)

Missy said:


> Happy with mine and thanks for letting me in late.



Not a problem at all.
Hope your ok and got everything sorted


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 27, 2011)

Many places other than fast food places have gift cards. Maybe a gift card/cert from a tortie breeder where YOU can pick out the tortie you want!!! But never mind.... none of that matters anymore, I requested a SS trade....*sighs heavily*


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 27, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Many places other than fast food places have gift cards. Maybe a gift card/cert from a tortie breeder where YOU can pick out the tortie you want!!! But never mind.... none of that matters anymore, I requested a SS trade....*sighs heavily*



I'll have the tortie gift card 


Seen as i have kindly organised all this and dealt with the stress I think I should have a nice gift tortoise as a thank you. *hinthint*


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 27, 2011)

Anybody still wanting to join in on the SS fun, it's not too late. At this time Steph is still taking names. PLEASE however send her a PM to help keep others from guessing who has them.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm fine with mine  No stresses!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 27, 2011)

Kristina said:


> I'm fine with mine  No stresses!



Well THAT clinches it! She does not have my name. Hmmm looks around wonder who DOES have me....


----------



## laramie (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm fine with who I have for SS


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm good. I'm not even really sure who he is LOL 
So, it's a secret for both of us!


----------



## Nay (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok, I just found this thread, how did I miss it??
I also made my list of likes and dislikes pretty basic. sorry whoever got me.
I saw jacqui got her package today (12-2) and I was wondering when folks are thinking of sending them out, or is it wait till Xmas?? I have to wrap mine and whoever gets it, I hope they feel free to trade if they are not happy. Or was it trade the person???
OOPs
Nay


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Dec 2, 2011)

Nay said:


> Ok, I just found this thread, how did I miss it??
> I also made my list of likes and dislikes pretty basic. sorry whoever got me.
> I saw jacqui got her package today (12-2) and I was wondering when folks are thinking of sending them out, or is it wait till Xmas?? I have to wrap mine and whoever gets it, I hope they feel free to trade if they are not happy. Or was it trade the person???
> OOPs
> Nay



It's completely your choice when you send. However if shipping abroad id ship sooner rather than later  

It was a switch of people! Lol! No trading presents!!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 2, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> ! Lol! No trading presents!!



....but...but...but


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Dec 2, 2011)

no buts Jacqui!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 2, 2011)

Whose afraid of Steph's wrath????? Not me, said the member from Nebraska who lives far far from Steph.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Dec 2, 2011)

There are such things as planes Jacqui 

I'd be afraid, very afraid.... muahahahahah!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 2, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> There are such things as planes Jacqui
> 
> I'd be afraid, very afraid.... muahahahahah!!!



You might make it to the states, even to Nebraska, but not sure you could find me in the middle of my cornfield.  I mean not even Santa can find me here.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Dec 2, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> You might make it to the states, even to Nebraska, but not sure you could find me in the middle of my cornfield.  I mean not even Santa can find me here.



Apparently your secret Santa could though! Open it jacqui... Just do it. No one will know. OPEN IT! (did that work??)


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 2, 2011)

SulcataSquirt said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > You might make it to the states, even to Nebraska, but not sure you could find me in the middle of my cornfield.  I mean not even Santa can find me here.
> ...



Hey you know NOTHING stops the mailman from making his rounds... especially when he has bills for me. 

Steph they are forcing me to open this box and there are more of them then you.


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey, Jacqui, not that I had your name or anything, but please remember to keep the package so the label is upright so the camouflaged air holes work correctly. You may want to keep it between 80-86F or so as well. You know... just in case.

And for pity's sake STOP SHAKING IT!


(And I'm happy with my person, other than the PM I sent you.)


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 2, 2011)

Madkins007 said:


> Hey, Jacqui, not that I had your name or anything, but please remember to keep the package so the label is upright so the camouflaged air holes work correctly. You may want to keep it between 80-86F or so as well. You know... just in case.
> 
> And for pity's sake STOP SHAKING IT!
> 
> ...



I looked closely, no air holes.  *sigh even my Secret Santa can't get my request right. *sigh* To be honest, the box is sitting out there in my pickup truck. I figure it's safer from me opening it out there, just hope freezing won't hurt it.  'Sides Mark, he would have starved by the 25th any how (like I won't be opening it til then   )


----------



## cherylim (Dec 2, 2011)

Personally, I think everyone else should be able to open their Secret Santas as soon as they get then, on the condition that they post pictures on here.

That's because I'm not opening mine until Dec 25th and I want to share in everyone else's instead.

Christmas selfishness coming in! Bah humbug!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 3, 2011)

cherylim said:


> Bah humbug!



Ah!!!! My favorite holiday phrase!! Now that she has used it, I can start spreading it around too!! 

Bah humbug!!



Bah humbug!!!!!!

Oh I love it, simply love it!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Dec 3, 2011)

cherylim said:


> Personally, I think everyone else should be able to open their Secret Santas as soon as they get then, on the condition that they post pictures on here.
> 
> That's because I'm not opening mine until Dec 25th and I want to share in everyone else's instead.
> 
> Christmas selfishness coming in! Bah humbug!



I love this idea. I'll be honest mine probably will be opened just a bit sooner. We are due to leave in the middle of the night right after christmas to set out on our long drive to Florida and I don't want to forget to open it!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 3, 2011)

Bah humbug!!

Bah Humbuggers!

Bah humbug!

Bah humbug!!


 Just keeping myself in the spirit of the season...


----------



## dmmj (Dec 3, 2011)

Remember I accept gifts of tortoises precious metals, and sports cars.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 3, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Remember I accept gifts of tortoises precious metals, and sports cars.



Your a major dreamer aren't you???


----------



## Madkins007 (Dec 3, 2011)

Sigh. I'm only a colonel dreamer. Cheap tortoises, semi-precious gems, and go-carts.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 3, 2011)

LOL!!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 3, 2011)

Madkins007 said:


> Sigh. I'm only a colonel dreamer. Cheap tortoises, semi-precious gems, and go-carts.



Why not keep that private????


----------

